# LVL - LV Living



## krisbarry (20 December 2004)

Think that LV Living Limited should post a Company announcement on the ASX under the code LVL to get the trading started.  Seems to have stalled since changing from MXA to LVL.

What do others think.

Plenty of potential early in the new year


----------



## Tric (23 December 2004)

*Re: LVL- LV Living Limited (Formally MXA)*

Hi krisbarry,

I don't hold LVL shares but had them on my watch list at one time.

In my experience, it's often a probem when smaller cos change names as they can lose abit of exposure with info (anns & graphs).
I use several trading accs and info sights and some sights are slower than others to update info.  Also some major sights dont carry over old anns when a co changes names (eg comsec).   So I believe this can have an impact.

I think an individual co's strategy when changing asx code comes into play.  Important that they provide background info as in anns as there's a continuing new flow of newcomers to the 'sharemaket game' researching...researching.

But having said all that, it all gets sorted over time.

best of luck.


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2005)

*MXA/LVL shareholders please read*

This is awesome news for all MXA / LVL shareholders and real proof from the Australian Bureau of Statistics that there will be a huge crisis in Australia with regards to housing elderly people. LV Living Limited has massive potential so I urge all Shareholders NOT to sell and hold out. 

Published in the National News:

OVER-50s ON WAY TO HUGE INCREASE
By Clara Pirani
22jan05

OLDER Australians take heart - it's only a matter of time before people over the age of 50 outnumber teenagers by almost three to one.

The Australian Bureau of Statistics annual yearbook, released yesterday, reveals Australia's social structure will change dramatically in the next 50 years, marked by longer life expectancies and the falling birthrate. 

The ABS predicts the number of people under 15 will fall from 20 per cent of the population, or 4 million people, to between 12 and 15 per cent by 2051. 

During the same period, the number of Australians above 50 will soar from 29 per cent to almost 50 per cent, or 14.3 million people, by 2051. 

This changing demographic will be caused, in part, by Australia's healthy life expectancy, which is second only to Japan's. 

The average life expectancy for males has jumped from 55 years in 1901 to 77 years in 2000-02 and for women from 59 years to 83 years.


----------



## krisbarry (16 February 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Looks like LVL is set to fly as the Takeovers Panel accepts undertakings over LV Living.

Also Note under Company Announcements...
"Becoming a substantial holder" X 12


----------



## krisbarry (16 February 2005)

*LVL- Brilliant News UP +27.3% A MUST BUY NOW!*

Takeover Panel Matters Finalised and ready to move onto next stage of buying a 49% share in Oxford Crest


----------



## krisbarry (1 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Sydney - Tuesday - March 1: (RWE Australian Business News) - 

LV Living Ltd was placed in trading halt this morning, at the request of 
the company, pending the release of an announcement.
        The boards of LV Living and Oxford Crest yesterday signed off a 
revised heads of agreement that will result in LV Living acquiring 100 
per cent of shares in the established over-55 living developer and 
management business.
        This is a revision from the previous agreement that provided LV 
Living with a 49 per cent position in Oxford Crest.
        "Having worked with the Oxford Crest directors, advisers and 
management for some time now, we all realised the benefits of a stronger 
amalgam and began to discuss alternatives to the original position that 
could benefit all participants," directors said.
        "LV Living is proposing to raise $6 million in capital to 
support this transaction and will be seeking shareholder approval at an 
extraordinary general meeting, which is to be scheduled.
        "A detailed announcement is being prepared so as to fully inform 
the market of the acquisition and the structure.
        "The board of LV Living has therefore requested a trading halt 
in the interim," the directors said.
        The shares traded steady at 11c yesterday.


----------



## krisbarry (4 March 2005)

*LVL Share Price Heading North*

LVL


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2005)

*Re: LVL Share Price Heading North*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> LVL




kris,

Please only bump older threads when you have some new information or something new to add to the thread.

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## krisbarry (18 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Big Buyer 1,000,000 @ 9.5 cents, awesome, should see some huge rises ahead


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Kris

looks like a downward trend to me after a big 'jump' some months back, maybe its trying tofindit's real price ?

Anyone else have any thoughts on LVL ?


----------



## krisbarry (19 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

That jump is incorrect, it actually was recorded by a share split 10/1 hence the reason it went from 2 cents to 20 cents.


----------



## krisbarry (19 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

The chart shows increased volume and CMF (Chaikin Money Flow) has also increased.  Anthing above 0 is always a good sign for a reversal of a downward trend


----------



## krisbarry (24 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

I topped up my LVL shares yesterday @ 10 cents.  Seems very stable at this price.


----------



## krisbarry (31 March 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Awesome announcement, get in b4 May!!

Sydney - Wednesday - March 30: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
LV Living Ltd (LVL) today signed heads of agreement to acquire a 51 per 
cent interest in a yield management business from LV Living director Mr 
Randall Deer and his partners at a valuation of $2 million.

The business will be known as LV Living Yield Management and is 
to be run by Mr Deer.

The initial focus of the business is in the vacation rental 
market and key learnings from this market can be applied across various 
other market segments including the over-55 living market.

The business aims to improve the yield on rental operations and 
has a focus on selling unsold stock via discreet channels that will not 
disrupt the regular pricing and margins of the properties.

Stock is channelled into various channels including 
business-to-business and consumer promotions and incentives.

Anticipated earnings to LV Living from LV Living Yield 
Management are $0.5 million in the year to June 30 2005, rising to $1.5 
million in 2006 and $2 million in 2007.

The announcement was made after the close of trading.
Shares in LV Living fell 0.1c to 9.9c today.


----------



## Porper (1 April 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

Kris,

LVL had a bit of a bounce today, but let's face it it has been in a definate downtrend recently.Maybe it has stabilized a bit, but definately not a buy from a chartist point of view.Fundamentally, no idea, and why do you keep saying buy before May. :dunno:


----------



## markrmau (1 April 2005)

*LVL  LV Living*

Why the hell did you choose this one to ramp anyway? It seems to suck dogs balls.


----------



## positivecashflow (1 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

LOL


----------



## krisbarry (2 April 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

The Share Price has now stabalized at the 10ish cents mark, a good entry point.  Mid may has been scheduled for the Acquisition of Oxford Crest, a profitable and experienced retirement village company.   Sure the share price of LVL will drop on annoucement of Captial Raising at the 10 cent mark, but will recover soon after this.  Yes I agree the share price has plummeted from the high of 22 cents, but from mid/to late may things look great.  

Supply and demand right.... people are living longer and the population of Australia is aging, just a matter of time b4 L.V. Living takes off.

I have held my stock since late Nov 2004 and have continued to buy more since that time.

I live in Adelaide and this city is full of pensioners and retirement homes, this industry is set to explode, right around Australia, just a matter of time!


----------



## krisbarry (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

The Share Price has now stabalized at the 10ish cents mark, a good entry point. Mid may has been scheduled for the Acquisition of Oxford Crest, a profitable and experienced retirement village company. Sure the share price of LVL will drop on annoucement of Captial Raising at the 10 cent mark, but will recover soon after this. Yes I agree the share price has plummeted from the high of 22 cents, but from mid/to late may things look great. 

Supply and demand right.... people are living longer and the population of Australia is aging, just a matter of time b4 L.V. Living takes off.

I have held my stock since late Nov 2004 and have continued to buy more since that time.

I live in Adelaide and this city is full of pensioners and retirement homes, this industry is set to explode, right around Australia, just a matter of time!


----------



## krisbarry (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Sure you have your point of view, but I saw just last week someone bought 1 million shares @ 9.5 cents = $95,000.  I guess you have to think about the bigger picture.  Australia has the attitude of shoving elderly poeple into retirement homes. I work in a public hospital and the elderly wards are full everyday of the week, all year round as there are just not enough retirement/aged care homes.

LVL will build and they will be filled!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 April 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

not for me kris.. maybe when they start to make some upward momentum


----------



## canny (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Have never looked at LVL - but this thread has sparked enough interest for me to now go off and research.
This is what it's all about - different points of view and ultimately make your own decisions.


----------



## krisbarry (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

markrmau, 

Your chart spans 11 years, far too long to predict future trends, under a new company name, and new direction.  Sure your chart you posted shows a downward trend over the past 5 years but you have used a chart that doesn't represent my investment.  I have invested since Nov.2004, bought at a bargain price and have continued to buy more over time.  LVL has only been running a few months now so it would be wise to use a current LVL chart to make any predictions on future trends.  

My chart listed below gives a far more accurate picture of MXA/LVL over the past 6 months.  In this time a share-split took place, a company name change and a completely new direction.  Hence the reason for the spike and the downward trend.  Over the past few weeks the share price been pretty stable and will take off after mid/late may following the Acquisition of Oxford Crest.


----------



## TjamesX (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> In this time a share-split took place, a company name change and a completely new direction.  Hence the reason for the spike and the downward trend.  Over the past few weeks the share price been pretty stable and will take off after mid/late may following the Acquisition of Oxford Crest.




Did the management change as well? Looking at markrmau's chart they don't seem to have created too much value for the shareholder.


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Over the past few weeks the share price been pretty stable and will take off after mid/late may following the Acquisition of Oxford Crest.




What makes you think that this acquisition will boost LVL share prices? Is it really that great of a move?, and will it be significant enough to sustain the share price at evelated levels after it gains? When do they expect profits? And How much profit?

Many unanswered questions at the moment. I would be waiting for some more information from management before making a move.


----------



## ghotib (2 April 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*

How old are the members of the board? The MD? Why do they think they know what "over 55s" want?

What makes property development such a fantastic opportunity when property is generally flat or in downturn? 

Over 55s already live somewhere - those vast number of people don't all need housing at once. Does LVL have deep enough pockets to survive if the over 55s decide they don't want to move yet?

Of course, none of these questions matter if you're simply trading on share price movements. But if you're looking at this as a long-term earner, they matter a lot. 

Ghoti (who turned 55 last month but did not suddenly develop the slightest interest in retirement living)


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 April 2005)

*Re: MXA / LVL SHAREHOLDERS PLEASE READ...*



			
				ghotib said:
			
		

> Ghoti (who turned 55 last month but did not suddenly develop the slightest interest in retirement living)




I dont think that 55 is anywhere near the ideal age for people to retire. The head crazy man of this country, seems to think 65 is retirment age these days.
But even then, i dont think poeple will want to live in retirement villages. My parents are around there mid 50's, and I doubt they will retire for atleast another 5 years. After that, I cant honestly see them in a retirement village, until they are atleast 90, if ever.

Then there is the other kind of older people aswell, they like the idea of a retirement village community, and there is quite a few of them. I'd say they have a close to 30:70 chance of doing well, in the next 10 years. After that is when the real step up in companies such as LVL will be.


----------



## krisbarry (9 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

The acquisition of Oxford Crest will be of a great benefit to LVL.  As mentioned in the announcement.  Oxford crest is a profitable established company, running more than 10 years.

Check Announcements on the 2nd March and follow the  Forecast Results for L.V. Living and balance sheet report.  It shows a revenue increase from year to year.

The only downfall I see is the issue of shares from... 

115,621,540 million 
       to 
275,621,540 million

and then deduct 

81,000,000 million in Escrow

Leaving a total class issue of 194,621,540 million

But... here are the projected Profits

EBIT   2006   4.6  million
         2007   10.3 million
         2008   16.7 million
         2009   19.0 million

It all looks good and set for May!


----------



## krisbarry (11 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Retirement village demand to jump

Thursday , 24 August 2000

The ageing of the "baby boomers" will produce a big increase in demand for independent living in retirement villages, according to University of Queensland researchers. 

"The aggregate level of demand for retirement village units by the year 2021 is likely to require the construction of an additional 26,500 units on current take up rates by retirees voluntarily choosing to move into this form of housing," Professor Bob Stimson said. 

"If there was to be a 3 per cent annual increase in the demand for this type of housing then an additional 73,000 units will need to be constructed by the industry." 

Professor Stimson and Sharon McGovern from the School of Geography, Planning and Architecture at The University of Queensland will discuss their findings in a paper to the Retirement Village Association of Australia annual conference in Melbourne tomorrow, Friday. 

The researchers say their modelling of future demand suggests that the growth in new construction will be greatest in New South Wales and that demand in Queensland will overtake Victoria within a decade. 

The research shows that the proportion of retirees choosing to move to a retirement village increases from about 1.5 per cent for those aged 65 to 74 years to almost 8 per cent for those aged 85 to 94 years. 

"Currently Queensland and Western Australia have a share of the nation's aged people living in a retirement village that is significantly above their share of Australia's aged population," said Professor Stimson and Ms McGovern. 

"However, Victoria's and Tasmania's retirees tend to lag behind the other states in their propensity to move to a retirement village." 

In 1996 about 57,000 people aged 55 years and over lived in independent accommodation in retirement villages across Australia. 

Most of the people moving to retirement villages relocate over only short distances, over half of them moving less than 30 km within the same region where they have been living. 

Research shows that key factors in people choosing a retirement village are lifestyle related, with security being important. A big catalyst can be the loss of a partner and deteriorating health. 

Stimson and McGovern say the retirement village industry faces big challenges as the baby boomers retire and age. "They will seek units with larger rooms, access to swimming pools and gymnasiums, energy efficient housing design, home offices, wiring for the internet and multi-media entertainment systems, and enough space for guests, friends and relatives to stay." 

Two challenges facing the industry are how to incorporate more mixed tenure arrangements into village developments, and how to cater for a wider range of asset and income categories among retirees. 

According to the researchers, the retirement village industry needs to do more to incorporate housing choices affordable to the ?asset and income poor' who are eligible for housing assistance. 

"This will require governments to be prepared to offer incentives for the industry to respond appropriately to fill the increasing gap being left in the provision of affordable retirement housing for the poor retired as public housing programs have less access to capital funds," Professor Stimson said. 

"To meet what will be a substantial increase in the numbers of poor households among the retirees, governments will have to look more and more to private industry to provide access to affordable housing for the elderly." 


Source : University of Queensland, 
http://www.uq.edu.au/news/index.phtml?article=1949


----------



## krisbarry (11 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Aged care industry must grow by up to 27% in 6 years to meet ageing population demand
15/03/2005

The aged care and retirement village industry must start making serious inroads in development and growth if it is to meet the ever increasing demand of the ageing population, according to research by KPMG’s Corporate Finance practice.

Over recent years the provision of services to the aged population, in particular the supply of aged care beds, has come under substantial pressure said KPMG’s Associate Director, Adrian Arundell.

“The rapidly ageing population has resulted in a significant decline in the number of places relative to the 70+ age group – declining from 91 places per 1,000 people aged 70+ in 1996 to 83 places in 2004.

“Similar pressure is being felt by the retirement village industry (independent living units).

“The consequence of this trend continuing includes increased waiting times as well as potentially higher costs for residents entering aged care,” said Mr Arundell.

The Federal Government’s allocation of an additional 8,600 places on 5 March 2005 is likely to ease pressure on beds in the short term, assuming that all such allocations can immediately be transferred into active places (increasing the ratio to 88 places per 1,000 people aged 70+). Notwithstanding this, additional structural changes are required to ease the medium and longer term pressures confronting the industry.

To simply maintain the status quo – the same level of aged care beds and retirement village units in relation to population - the industry needs to grow by at least 18 percent by 2011. However, a 1 percent increase in demand means the industry suddenly needs to grow by 27 percent, said Mr Adrian Arundell.

“As the population continues to age there will be an unprecedented demand for these types of services. We estimate that by 2011, assuming resident take up does not change, there will need to be at least 185,000 aged care beds (an increase of 29,000 over current levels) and nearly 70,000 retirement village units (an increase of 11,000 units over current levels). This represents total growth of approximately 18 percent over this period,” said Mr Arundell.

“A more startling statistic arises, if it is assumed that resident take up increases. A realistic assumption that there is a 1 percent per annum increase in demand means that by 2011 there will need to be an additional 42,000 aged care beds and 16,000 retirement village units. This represents total growth of approximately 27 percent over this period.”

Mr Arundell believes that in order for the aged care industry to meet these demands, there is a need for greater involvement by private investment, a further boost in government incentives and a simplification of the regulation regime. 

“At the present time the industry is fragmented and made up of a few large scale operators and numerous small players, which means that most providers are not able to take advantage of economies of scale in terms of upgrading facilities and investing in capital equipment. What is needed is an injection of private investment in the sector; however, the government should focus on alleviating the burden of entry and operation by reducing the amount of regulation in the sector. Clearly, however, any regulatory restructuring needs to be balanced against the need to ensure a high level of confidence is maintained in care services and the credentials of care providers.”

“In addition, the level of government funding to high care aged facilities needs to be urgently addressed. Without an increase in funding to these facilities, which provide 24 hour nursing care to patients, there simply will not be enough beds to cover the demand,” said Mr Arundell. 

Recent private sector growth in the market has been strong as key operators and financial players identify the looming supply and demand issue and introduce innovative financing structures to facilitate investment. Of recent transactions in the industry the most notable have been Retirement Care Australia’s acquisition of the aged care assets of The Salvation Army, Southern Territory, and Craigcare’s acquisition of Australian Residential Care. 

KPMG’s Corporate Finance practice was recently involved as joint financial adviser in the sale of the aged care assets of The Salvation Army, Southern Territory.

Snapshot of the aged care industry

• Since 1998, the market has grown at a cumulative annual growth rate of 4.41 percent and is forecast to grow at 3.53 percent beyond 2004. 
• The industry exhibits low concentration. The ten largest providers comprise 16.7 percent of the Australian market.
• 78 percent of beds are in NSW, Victoria and Queensland. 
• Approximately 80 percent of ‘for profit’ beds offer high level care.

Snapshot of the retirement village industry 

• Currently there are approximately 1,960 retirement villages in Australia holding an estimated 80,000 residents (in 60,000 units). 
• NSW has the highest number of villages with 700, while Victoria has 400 and South Australia has 330. 
• The percentage of private retirement villages is estimated to be approximately 35 percent with not-for-profits at 65 percent. 

Source: KPMG’s Corporate Finance practice and the Australian Institute of Health and Welfare
Note: 2005f represents the impact of the recent Federal Government announcement (assuming all allocations immediately translate into bed places)

http://www.kpmg.com.au/Default.aspx?tabid=214&kpmgarticleitemid=1261&frompress=true


----------



## ghotib (11 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Bugger it I forgot this is the Kris Ramp or I wouldn't have bothered to read it.

Look Kris, some real basic facts of life:

1. A successful company needs a LOT more than just a good market. Plenty of businesses fail in good times

2.  Providing aged care is not the same thing as providing residences for aged people.

3.  Property development is a cyclical business and not even the amount of hot air you are blowing can prevent it from turning down. 

Now please, go find a nice bit of tidal land or a bridge or something and try selling that to LVL. Should keep you both busy while I'm out getting fitted for my walking frame.

Ghoti


----------



## krisbarry (11 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I am simply painting a picture....its up to you to join the dots, if you know what I mean.  

Its not about ramping, I know this stock will fully recover and I will be a wealthy man very soon.  

Just takes a little wisdom to follow market trends.

Ohhh and look whats happening....a massive boom in retirees!


----------



## krisbarry (20 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

New Website launched, looks pretty good.

You may also want to subcribe and be sent email alerts about LVLiving


http://www.lvliving.com.au/


----------



## Fleeta (20 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Krisbarry - LVL looks like a sinking ship to me.

Why would I invest in a company that:

- has never made a profit
- has an unstable board (2 resignations in 05)
- has made plenty of costly decisions in the past
- has to keep issuing shares to stay alive (never a good sign)
- had qualified financial statements at 31 December 04 - which tells me that management are a bunch of rogue accountants.

To top it all of, the share price doesn't even give a hint of it going north.

Maybe its time to swallow some pride and take a hit?


----------



## krisbarry (21 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I aint selling this stock, I am looking at a long term investment with this one and will ride out this the downward trend.  cannot last too much longer.  All the activity starts in may.


----------



## RichKid (21 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I aint selling this stock, I am looking at a long term investment with this one and will ride out this the downward trend.  cannot last too much longer.  All the activity starts in may.




Is it wise to 'invest' in speccies? Especially when they can more than halve in value in a few hours? Wouldn't it be better to trade them? Also if you want exposure to aged care why not go for a company with a good track record, any bluechip healthcare co would do better than this one imo. At least they pay franked dividends.

Here's the chart, Fleeta got it right imo. I thought the sp graph would give a more accurate picture than mere ramping. 

BTW, what does 'BVA' in your signature mean?


----------



## RichKid (21 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> The Share Price has now stabalized at the 10ish cents mark, a good entry point.




It certainly was...if you were shorting it. 

It's always very risky going against the trend.


----------



## krisbarry (21 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> BTW, what does 'BVA' in your signature mean?




Bachelor of Visual Arts


----------



## krisbarry (25 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Charts looking very healthy now.  Note those white candles!  Looks like most of those who held MXA and lost money have sold out now and a new range of buyers have entered the market.  

The share price dropped to as low as 6.6 cents last week, then the new website was release and it has jumped right back up again.


----------



## krisbarry (29 April 2005)

*Re: LVL*

"Keep an eye out on the website and announcements over the next 10 days"

http://www.lvliving.com.au/

I contacted Mr David Brown from LVL, yesterday, Re: the share price.

Hello Kris

Firstly, thank you for your email and being involved in LVL.

The share price late last year was driven by lots of volume and an extremely
low price and day traders. Most of this was total speculation.

In the reality of what we are doing, the business fundamentals will deliver
an earnings based share price that can be sustained over the medium to
longer term and be very rewarding to our shareholders. 

The LVL strategy and business plan is sound and based on demand drivers in
the market that will deliver sustainable performance. Our differentiation in
village concepts has been received well by brokers and analysts. There are a
few fine points to sort out but we have a clear view of where our place in
the market is.

The moves we have made will deliver earnings to LVL in the short term - the
Yield Management business is under-rated in its capapilities. 

To fast-track Oxford Crest would be a strategic error.

Keep an eye out on the website and announcements over the next 10 days.

Once the market understands our earnings capabilities we expect to see more
confidence in the share price.

Thank you again for supporting LVL.

David Brown


----------



## markrmau (9 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I keep noticing someone trying to gently prop up the price on this one.

ie, buying $143 worth to bring price up to .065, when really the main volume is going thourgh at .059

Time             Price     Units     Value ($)

15:24:40  	0.0650  2,200  	143.00  	
12:44:34 	0.0600 	2,800 	168.00 	
12:08:36 	0.0590 	200,000 11,800.00 	
12:08:29 	0.0590 	109,450 6,457.55 	
12:03:44 	0.0600 	10,000 	600.00 	
12:03:44 	0.0600 	25,000 	1,500.00


----------



## krisbarry (20 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

LVL annoucement due today. 

According to last annoucement posted 6th May.


----------



## krisbarry (20 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Large increase in intended buyers this morning, looks like it will recover from yesterdays 33% loss


----------



## markrmau (20 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

A cursory glance at financials seems to indicate their net assets now equals their net liabilities - when you include the $720k raised at about 6c  - and assuming the commsec figures are correct. I don't know their cash burn rate.

You have obviously done more research on this company, so how do you view their financials? How much do they need for the acquisition you were talking about?

I just hope the holders of those 11 million shares don't get annoyed that they could have bought them on market for less than what they paid.


----------



## krisbarry (20 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Private placement completed and off she goes...BOOOOM up 45%


----------



## krisbarry (20 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Today is PAYDAY for me, now up +52.5%


----------



## krisbarry (21 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> A cursory glance at financials seems to indicate their net assets now equals their net liabilities - when you include the $720k raised at about 6c  - and assuming the commsec figures are correct. I don't know their cash burn rate.
> 
> You have obviously done more research on this company, so how do you view their financials? How much do they need for the acquisition you were talking about?
> 
> I just hope the holders of those 11 million shares don't get annoyed that they could have bought them on market for less than what they paid.




Their Financials look OK, and with the acquisition of Oxford Crest just weeks away, it should put them in a much better position by June 30th. LVL needs to raise about $6 mil for the acquisition 

I am sure those shareholders, who bought off the market will not get annoyed as lots of business acitivity is being released to the market over coming weeks and should push the share price much higher than 6 cents. 

A +37.5% gain in share price on Friday is very sweet and I am sure of more gains ahead, hopefully a few more of these gains would be nice.


----------



## krisbarry (24 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Yield Management Business Details will be released to the market within days.  This project is expected to increase yields on rental properties within the vaction rental market.  The promotion campagin kicks of in May/June. 

The model is a strong cash generator,while keeping overheads low.

Should be interesting to see how the market reacts to this business plan.


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Yield Management Business Details will be released to the market within days.  This project is expected to increase yields on rental properties within the vaction rental market.  The promotion campagin kicks of in May/June.
> 
> The model is a strong cash generator,while keeping overheads low.
> 
> Should be interesting to see how the market reacts to this business plan.




Fingers x'ed. I jumped onboard this one today at .051c.... ;o)
I'll see what tomorrow brings before topping up further..

Cheers and good luck,

AJ


----------



## krisbarry (25 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				Aussiejeff said:
			
		

> Fingers x'ed. I jumped onboard this one today at .051c.... ;o)
> I'll see what tomorrow brings before topping up further..
> 
> Cheers and good luck,
> ...




I noted your trade of 100,000 @ 5.1 cents.  If you decide to hold for a year (June 2006), the anticipated share price according to previously released anncoucements should be around the 14 cent mark.  A profit of more than 60% for a year aint too bad. Don't really see this stock as much of a day-trader, appears to be more of a long-termer.  

Hope for the best,
K


----------



## krisbarry (31 May 2005)

*Re: LVL*

LVL announcement yesterday not to proceed with acquisition of Oxford Crest is for the best.  I think keeping the current share allocation to a minimum will allow future announcement to have a better impact on the share price.  I have contacted Mr. David Brown mentioning that I a very happy that the acquisition of Oxford Crest will not be going ahead but I also mentioned that I am not happy with the share price at all.  I told him that I would no longer be investing anymore money into LVL, until I can see an increase in profits and a higher share price. There is just no support or market depth in the share price. A new profit guidance announcement will be released to the market in just over a week.


----------



## krisbarry (3 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I now hold over 120,000 LVL shares and an annoucement is due next week in regards to the yield management business, hope for the best


----------



## krisbarry (3 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

LVL boomin' today up 42.9%


----------



## stockGURU (4 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

This thread reminds me of the MUL thread. Lots of excitement but nothing but a steady, unrelenting downtrend. The last post mentioned a rise of 42.9% to 5 cents, but the next buyer in the queue is at 3.9 cents.   Where are the buyers? 

The chart is truly frightening:


----------



## krisbarry (4 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Yes the current downward trend over the past 6 months has been of concern, but I think it has now reached its low (3.5cents).  The annoucement regarding the yield management business should bring with it profits and a higher share price.  The business is in operation now and a new profit guide will be out later in the week.  Each 1 cent rise gives me $1,200 so i have a considerable amount riding on this stock.


----------



## serp (4 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Sure you have your point of view, but I saw just last week someone bought 1 million shares @ 9.5 cents = $95,000




Cripes I feel bad for them, this stock looks so so risky. Nothing seems to be really going there way with recent announcements either.

Still, if you would probably stand more of a chance of making a profit on this than my paper trade on SRA! Dear lord now thats a drop!


----------



## krisbarry (7 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Investors selling out in droves....what the hell is going on with this stock?  It would have to go down on record as being the crapiest stock of 2005.

Aussie Stock memebers were right, Yep I was so wrong

Are we all happy now, I am admitting wrong.  Please don't waste your money on this stock.

LVL is a real dud stock


----------



## ghotib (7 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Settle down Kris. Remember this?


			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> If you decide to hold for a year (June 2006), the anticipated share price according to previously released anncoucements should be around the 14 cent mark.  A profit of more than 60% for a year aint too bad. Don't really see this stock as much of a day-trader, appears to be more of a long-termer.
> K



Have you changed your mind about the expected share price in June 2006? If so, why? If not, why have you changed your mind about the stock? Not saying don't change your mind; just saying know the reason for changing your mind, as well as for making it up in the first place.

Cheers,

Ghoti

Disclaimer: I've never held this company and I know nothing about it except what Kris has said on this board and that it doesn't fit my portfolio criteria.


----------



## markrmau (7 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

This one defies explanation. Bounced back to 5c!

(Not one that I would hold though...)


----------



## krisbarry (7 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> This one defies explanation. Bounced back to 5c!
> 
> (Not one that I would hold though...)




Look, I am very confused too, when this stock spits the dummy, it really spits.  There seems to be no end in sight on this downward spiral.  VLL, CLF and LVL have all spat the dummy recently and maybe Aussie Stock memebers were right in saying that Retirement Villages are not good an investment ATM. Maybe in 10 years time they will be when more baby boomers are ready to retire.  There must be a reason that all three have spiral down over the past 6 months.  Maybe we have all jumped the gun a little here.  A great idea to retire, but just not yet.

But most who retire, make their way up to Queensland, so I am at a loss to know why LVL has dumped so much.

I need LVL to get to 9.5 cents to pull out on a slight profit, so maybe I will wait till then and decide.  I am just really pissed off at the moment.  I see the long term view, but and are coming to grips with a stock that in the short term is out of control on a very slippery slope down to its grave


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

You'll find current retirees are cashed up because of the prop boom. I feel for you looseing 50% or so but you shouldn't hyped the stock up in public.


----------



## krisbarry (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> You'll find current retirees are cashed up because of the prop boom.




I like the sound of this, maybe that is LVL's life-line.  

"Callin' all cashed up retirees....is it time to retire yet?"


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Their is a shortage of nursing homes not retirement homes.


----------



## krisbarry (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> Their is a shortage of nursing homes not retirement homes.




What support do you have to this claim?

I was under the impression that both were in demand


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

If they are both in demand why hasn't your stock gone up?

It's logic. The damand is for homes with aged care on staff. That's the main reason they relocate from their current homes. If they don't need to be looked after why move?


----------



## krisbarry (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> If they are both in demand why hasn't your stock gone up?
> 
> It's logic. The damand is for homes with aged care on staff. That's the main reason they relocate from their current homes. If they don't need to be looked after why move?




I was looking for some hard evidence from you such as news reports, news articles, research etc.  Not just simply stating something that may or may not be true.

I have read and seen many articles that state demand for retirement villages is on the rise, Australia wide.

LVL is not on the rise ATM for the simple fact they need to increase their revenue/profits for a share price rise.  Their next profit outlook will be released this week.

The reason retirees relocate to retirement villages is simple

1) The have no need for a large family home, so they sell and downsize.
2) Feel safer in a village style environment
3) Want to be with people of similar age
4) Do not want to die alone
5) Accommodation, Meals, On-site Doctor visits, Outings etc are organised
6) Want a quiet/peaceful place to enjoy their later years
7) Parents may decide that it would be a better option than to live alone
8) Villages are desinged for easy access, not as dangerous as a family home.
9) They may be quite healthy and just looking for a change of lifestyle
10) A Village may be less maintenance and up-keep than a family home
11) Seems to be the Australian way...we are not as family orientated

etc etc


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I'm not going to search for everdence for you because there probably isn't any. I've only seen reports for aged care.

These guys are devlopers right? For housing? I'm pretty sure people are turned off real estate right now. Maybe things will be different for LVL in 5 to 10 years time but by then the company may not be around.


----------



## krisbarry (9 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> I'm not going to search for everdence for you because there probably isn't any. I've only seen reports for aged care.
> 
> These guys are devlopers right? For housing? I'm pretty sure people are turned off real estate right now. Maybe things will be different for LVL in 5 to 10 years time but by then the company may not be around.




Mime, your response sounds very negative and un-educated. Will no longer take your advice seriously, all the best K


----------



## krisbarry (9 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> It's always very risky going against the trend.




...And I have also heard of those that buy what others don't want, hold and wait for an upward trend...that is what I am doing with LVL.


----------



## mime (9 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Mime, your response sounds very negative and un-educated. Will no longer take your advice seriously, all the best K




No my response is realistic and I'm taking a conservative view to the stock. Your taking an optimistic view which is what Alan Bond did to alot of idiot investors who lost the lot.

I'm lucky I didn't listen to you when you pumped this stock up or I'd be loosing around 60%. 

I'm not a uni student and I'm a limited academic but I have years of experience in the stock market(I'm 20, started at 12). I've lost alot but I've also gained alot. It's called experience and obviously something you don't have. I've managed to build a tidy amount of capital from trading.

gl trading your way into the black from LVL's losses. I'm sure you will be fine without my help.


----------



## krisbarry (10 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Mime, I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## krisbarry (10 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

All set for the Yield Management Business to take off.

LV Living will acquire a 51% interest in LV Living Yield, at a cost of $1.22 mil.

The business launched fully in April 2005, with forecasted revenue of $5.3 million and net profit of $2.8 million for the year to June 30, 2006

Also note “RewardsCorp” business and retail promotion with Retravision in Queensland.

For Additional Info. See Announcement  made 1:44pm 10/6/05 EST on ASX 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnnHeaders.jsp?

Should be interesting to see how the market reacts to his news.

LVL Shares up 0.3 cents to 4.3 cents


----------



## serp (10 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> I'm not a uni student and I'm a limited academic but I have years of experience in the stock market(I'm 20, started at 12).




I didn't realise you could trade shares legally under the age of 18


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

krisbarry,

Hehe. Fingers x'ed on this one. This share is purely "a bit on the side" for me. As you know I bought in at 5.1c so am hoping the announced capital raising at 6c per share holds up..... if not  - cest la vie! I can afford to sit on it till the cows come home... it only represents 1.5% of my share portfolio.

The announcement is timely though, that is for sure!

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## mime (10 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				serp said:
			
		

> I didn't realise you could trade shares legally under the age of 18




Trust account under parents name.


----------



## krisbarry (11 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				Aussiejeff said:
			
		

> krisbarry,
> 
> Hehe. Fingers x'ed on this one. This share is purely "a bit on the side" for me. As you know I bought in at 5.1c so am hoping the announced capital raising at 6c per share holds up..... if not  - cest la vie! I can afford to sit on it till the cows come home... it only represents 1.5% of my share portfolio.
> 
> ...




Fingers X'ed for sure.  Hopefully it goes ahead, as they have continued to make plans and backed out of them at the last minute.


----------



## krisbarry (14 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Seems like the market liked the idea of taking up a 51% of the Yield Management Business, shares in LVL up 0.7 cents to 5 cents or 16.3%


----------



## krisbarry (16 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Intended Buyers Building and a little activity this morning.  Hopefully good news ahead.


----------



## markrmau (20 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Doesn't look like management of LVL are interested in keeping the market fully informed. Todays announcement should have been marked price sensitive and should have been announced far earlier.


----------



## krisbarry (21 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

markrmau, would have to agree with you on this one.  Price sensitive that is for sure.  Someone just dumped 2 million, but it was quickly snapped up, so maybe the news aint all that bad.


----------



## krisbarry (27 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Intended Buyers Building, hopefully good news ahead


----------



## raider (27 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Yes I agree a lot of support @ 0.1 cent so when they go down to that price
they might then be good value then again maybe not.


----------



## krisbarry (27 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				raider said:
			
		

> Yes I agree a lot of support @ 1 cent so when they go down to that price
> they might then be good value then again maybe not.




LOL, aint that the truth.  I am sure it will not hit that level, but nothing suprises me about this stock anymore.  It has continued its downward run.  Sucking in investors all the way to the bottom and management have sat on their hands and let it happen.  Thumbs down to them!


----------



## mime (27 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Ok I know you don't want my help but I'll make a couple of suggestions anyway.

First research to see if they are making a profit. If they are hold them if not don't. 

I'm just worried that the steady downward trend is a warning sign that the company is going to sink. I've seen it happen before. 

I maybe wrong but be careful.


----------



## krisbarry (27 June 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> Ok I know you don't want my help but I'll make a couple of suggestions anyway.
> 
> First research to see if they are making a profit. If they are hold them if not don't.
> 
> ...




I'm holding this one as my long-term stock and will not sell it at its current level.  It seems foolish to sell it now after it has dumped so much, then again it could hit the wall, but un-likely.  All three stocks (VLL, LVL and CLF) have dumped lately due to bad press, profit downgrades, and increased constructions costs.  These are all factors than can reverse at anytime.  "Retirement Villages" are not flavour of the month!  But long-term the future looks bright for all three stocks.


----------



## krisbarry (5 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Lots of support this morning up 16.7%, something good must be on its way.


----------



## raider (5 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Receivership


----------



## krisbarry (5 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				raider said:
			
		

> Receivership




Thats a helpful reply, I very much doubt that.  Ohhh well I am up $1,550 this morning, have a nice day. LOL


----------



## raider (5 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

I'm sorry but I couldn"t resist. LVL would have to be one of the worst
performing companies I have come across, and I think I understand your
situation. You bought your shares as you have mentioned before for 9 cents
or there abouts and any increase in price brings you hope , but realistically
this stock sucks and you would have been better off having a stop loss at
7 cents and selling at loss than continue to agonise over it, and tie your money up.


----------



## krisbarry (5 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				raider said:
			
		

> LVL would have to be one of the worst
> performing companies .




No the worst performing companies are the ones in receivership.

So a this stage LVL is doing just fine, its trading!

My original purchase of MXA (now LVL)  averaged a share price of 20 cents, and since that time I have got that down to as low as 8 cents with the purchase of more shares.  So i don't think it is too much of a loss at this stage.  A few good annoucements (that are possible) will push the share price much higher and will enable me to break-even or make a profit.

I accept that things could get a lot worse for LVL, but I am hopeful of a better outcome than as you quotted "receivership"

A possible acquisition of the yield management business, which is highly profitable, with low over-heads will do this.


----------



## krisbarry (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Annoucement just out in regards to LVL moving towards positive earnings.  A very good results for long-term LVL share holders.

Up 33.3% yesterday and  25% today.


----------



## Aussiejeff (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Annoucement just out in regards to LVL moving towards positive earnings.  A very good results for long-term LVL share holders.
> 
> Up 33.3% yesterday and  25% today.




I was holding my breath with the change of office address notice! My purchases at 5.1c are almost back to evens, so from here on starting to look ok now metinks.... could be a good range trader if the contracted deals go ahead without any hitches.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## markrmau (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Have a look at who LVL is buying this yeild thingy from, and look at who has a substantial stake in that other party.  Hmmmmmm.............

[I am not trying to be overly negative here, just think you should be fully informed. Maybe it doesn't matter anyway, and maybe this IS the reversal of LVL's fortunes. I doubt it, but obviously I could be wrong.]


----------



## krisbarry (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Have a look at who LVL is buying this yeild thingy from, and look at who has a substantial stake in that other party.  Hmmmmmm.............
> 
> [I am not trying to be overly negative here, just think you should be fully informed. Maybe it doesn't matter anyway, and maybe this IS the reversal of LVL's fortunes. I doubt it, but obviously I could be wrong.]





Its all about profit right!  Who cares who profits, by how much, when and where and why. What makes a difference is the bottom line.  LVL is finally turning things around from constant losses to a profit. 

The shareholders have been well informed of who has an interest in the yeild management business "Randall Deer", a director of LVL

MARKRMAU.... you have been negative about this stock from the day you started this thread.  Let me re-fresh your memory, please read your first post about LVL suckin' dogs balls!!!! and maybe now you may like to retract that comment.


----------



## krisbarry (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

LV Living sees profit in 2006 

Sydney - Wednesday - July 6: (RWE Australian Business News) 

LV Living (LVL) reports that final steps to complete the acquisition of 
Rewards in LV Living Yield Management (51% controlled by LVL) have been 
concluded with the signing of the Share Subscription and Shareholders 
Agreement by LVL Living and the vendors.

A fair and reasonable report and shareholder approval are 
required to complete the transaction.

The RewardsCorp business will be contained within LV Living 
Yield Management and is forecast to achieve revenue of $5.3 million and 
NPBT of $2.8 million for the year to June 30, 2006. This will deliver 
provide a profit contribution to LVL of $1.4 million (NPBT) for the 2006 
year which is sufficient for LVL to achieve both a profitable and 
cash-positive result for the year.

Within the agreement, earnings flow to LVL from April 1, 2005 so 
there is recognition of the value of the business already within the 
Group.


----------



## markrmau (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> MARKRMAU.... you have been negative about this stock from the day you started this thread.  Let me re-fresh your memory, please read your first post about LVL suckin' dogs balls!!!! and maybe now you may like to retract that comment.




Yes, I agree I probably over-rated it there. Considering I made the call at 9-10c and it sank to about 2-3c in the intervening time, I'd say LVL is more deserving of a donkeys balls rating.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## krisbarry (6 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> .....It seems to suck dogs balls
> .....deserving of a donkeys balls rating.




LOL, LOL, LOL!

Firstly, it was 'dogs balls' and now 'donkeys balls'

What will it be next?

Markmau, are you reveling that you truely have a 'Ball' fetish?

There is therapy and pills for that, and how would I know that? I studied some psychology subjects at uni.

Anyway on the subject of 'Balls', I am going to enjoy riding the 'Bull' Market that is now present with LVL.


----------



## krisbarry (7 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Substantial gains over the past 3 trading days and intended buyers building again this morning.  

1st July 7.14% Increase, share price 3 cents
5th July 33.3% Increase, share price 4 cents
6th July 25%    Increase, share price 5 cents

More buyers than sellers.  

The downward trend would appear to have reversed, note three white candles on your charts.  Hopefully that continues with the news of positive earnings in 2006.  

Also note a new village development & management program and earnings guide will be released to the market soon.

Yesterday saw LVL have its heaviest trading day in some weeks, not so much in regards to volume, but trades.


----------



## krisbarry (8 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

60 Minutes this Sunday night might be worth a watch.  A featured story is to be screened in regards to “Cashed-up Baby Boomers” spending great wads of cash on holidays; they are determined not to let their children inherit it.  I am not looking at it from the retirement village aspect, but more so the cash this older generation are prepared to spend on holidays.  LVL has ventured into the holiday rental market via a rewards program with retailers such as Retrovision.  I believe that this venture could be worth far more to shareholders than simply building retirement villages.  Cashed-up Baby Boomers do not want to waste their retirement years just sitting around in villages all daylong; they are increasing living longer, far healthier and upwardly mobile.


----------



## krisbarry (9 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> First research to see if they are making a profit. If they are hold them if not don't.





*Yes they are making  profit now, so it is a definite hold for me! *


----------



## stockGURU (9 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> *Yes they are making  profit now, so it is a definite hold for me! *




They are not making a profit, they are forecasting a profit for this financial year.

Big difference.


----------



## krisbarry (9 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*



			
				stockGURU said:
			
		

> They are not making a profit, they are forecasting a profit for this financial year.
> 
> Big difference.




Yes that is partially true, but dont forget that earnings are to flow through to LVL from 1st April 2005. (just over 4 months already).

Supply and client base are expanding too. 

IMHO it is better than VLL with 3 profit downgrades and some further troubles with last annoucement.


----------



## krisbarry (10 July 2005)

*Re: LVL*

Good story on sixty minutes tonight, people take those cues now…might be time to buy into stocks relating to this baby boomer generation, who are know doubt in the grips of a new social evolution.  They are selling their family homes at increasing numbers and migrating to the outback and costal regions of Australia.  They are buying 4WD, SUV’s, Campervans, Tents, and going on almost endless holidays till either the money runs out or they die.  No mention of holiday rental apartments, but I am assuming that not all baby boomers intend buying campervans, so they will need to be accommodated in holiday homes/apartments too.  

http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/sixtyminutes/stories/2005_07_10/story_1437.asp

The full transcript of this story will be available on Monday, 11 July.


----------



## krisbarry (13 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

LVL chart looking very healthy. Relative strength very strong, Momentum very much on the up side.

Note: Director Buying More Shares!

Share Price currently sitting at 5.2 cents.


----------



## krisbarry (18 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Movement on LVL today and showng a little more strength on the buyers side

Share Price currently sitting at 5.4 cents.


----------



## Aussiejeff (19 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Movement on LVL today and showng a little more strength on the buyers side
> 
> Share Price currently sitting at 5.4 cents.




Opened at 6.0 cents today. Currently firm at 5.8 - even though the general market is having a real downer today. Sellers are running out and plenty of buy depth still there. I'm hanging on for now but it is tempting to take some profit.... however IMO I think it can go a fair bit higher yet.   ;o)

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## krisbarry (19 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Yes another day of strong gains for LVL, share price currently @ 6.3 cents.

Getting closer to my break-even point of 8 cents.

Not sure of my target price to sell,  I will be in for the long haul though!

I agree, I still feel this stock has far more to go.


----------



## krisbarry (22 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Break-Out Alert!


----------



## tech/a (22 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> LVL chart looking very healthy. Relative strength very strong, Momentum very much on the up side.
> 
> *Note: Director Buying More Shares!*
> 
> Share Price currently sitting at 5.2 cents.



------


----------



## RichKid (22 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Big gains in recent days. Maybe director buying should be watched more closely in smaller stocks. Especially if there is a change of trend. An impulse bar buy on this as suggested by Tech in one of his threads would have yielded a good profit- one of those hindsight trades again unfortunately for me. BTW, that is a rounding bottom (not the perfect example) we saw at the heart of the reversal, that short, excited jump in price at the centre of the pattern is common. I would not have traded it as a rounding bottom though, too risky. Impulse bar method would have been best in such a case- so two ways to trade the rounding bottom pattern in a chart like this.


----------



## markrmau (22 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

What a topsy turvey world we live in. Both LVL and MUL going up by massive amounts in one day.

Clearly I must eat my own words. Maybe LVL doesn't even suck suculent juicy lamb testicles.

One point I would make - Randel Deer didn't buy more shares on 12/7/05. He acquired AND disposed of the same amount. The additional shares he indirectly acquired were for the prearranged sale of that lv management thingy. I guess it doesn't really matter though.

Anyway good luck KB. Remember your risk management strategies.


----------



## krisbarry (25 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> What a topsy turvey world we live in. Both LVL and MUL going up by massive amounts in one day.
> 
> Clearly I must eat my own words. Maybe LVL doesn't even suck suculent juicy lamb testicles.
> 
> ...





That is the beauty of the stock market. What is trash on any one day can be treasure the next.

Yes I will put some risk management strategies to practise this time around as I will break-even again today.  Looks to open at 8 cents.  I have learnt some very good lessons with the help of ASF memebers.  Once again thanks!

But I must add there are many ways to recover a loss and I have tried one of them, and that is to simply buy more.

The easier option....is a stop loss, of course.  But can be foolish too, if exectuted and a significant rise follows it and you have missed the boat.


----------



## krisbarry (27 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

* Found this post on another share discussion board and I think it gives a clearer picture in regards to the Rewards Corp Program that LVL is to acquire: *

Hotels and resorts have some down times and some overcapacity away from peak times. Rather than offer discounts and reduce the amount they can charge the public, they rent this space through the LVL business at cheaper prices to clubs, reward schemes and employers. So you get a discounted stay in the hotel if you work for Joe's retailers or belong to Joe's sports club, but the hotel never has to directly advertise these prices for the accommodation or package they are offering. That way if they fill at normal prices great, if they don't they can take discount bookings through the scheme. 


This helps the hotels fill rooms in off peak times and LVL gets a commission on the deal. They are "ticket clippers" to some extent. The business is already up and running and was previously owned by one of the LVL directors. This will give LVL some cash flow while they get their main business up and running, which is retirement accommodation. 

They intend to offer a range of types of retirement village, from low rental accommodation for pensioners to selling higher class units to self-funded retirees.


----------



## krisbarry (31 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

July has been an excellent month for LVL shareholders, a massive increase in share price from 2.5 cents to its current level of 10 cents.

From 10 cents onwards the .5 increments are a bonus!  Really makes a big difference to my account balance than the previous .1 increments sub 10-cent level.

On Friday 29th the share price went as high as 12.5 cents to settle on close at 10 cents, with a marked increase in volume.  Think the day traders got in and stamped out the upward trend by flooding the sell side later in the day.

Monday should see an open of 10.5 cents and continued upward movement as the market continues to reacts to the positive earnings news.  

Still I have a little un-easy feeling with no recent news of rewards corp. deal, or future earnings guide.  Guess things will pan out over coming weeks.

I am still enjoying the bull market at present and have recovered all losses. 8.2 cents was my break-even point and now all money earned is straight profit.  I currently hold 163,000 shares.

Not sure when I will sell out.  I can see a really profitable company un-folding so I am tempted to hold in for at least another 1-2 years.

With recent global un-rest over the past 4 years, many holidaymakers have decided to travel on home turf.  So I believe that the rewards corp. deal will be more attractive.  The expansion of the program will provide substantial earnings to flow through to LVL.

This will enable LVL to keep its total shares on issue to a minimum and provide a high growth share price and reward shareholders with dividends.

Below is a current (1 Month Chart of LVL)


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

A 1cent move EITHER way is $1680.

If you've recouped your years losses in 2c move(8c to 10c) then there isn't a lot of room between pleasure and pain here!


----------



## raider (31 July 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

And the sooner he sells the less likely we"ll have to hear about this company
again, very very risky.


----------



## GreatPig (1 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

As a follow-up to Tech's warning, today's action.

GP


----------



## krisbarry (5 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Rewards Corp Deal to be finalised by mid Sept.

Have just recieved words in from Mr. David Brown, confirming deal to be completed.


----------



## markrmau (9 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Bugger me with a fishfork.

Up 11% on relatively high vol.


----------



## krisbarry (12 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

On a brilliant annoucement and share price up, I took my profits and have sold out of LVL now, just too tempting!  I can hear a few of ASF members chearing in relief now. LOL

Still is a brilliant little company in the making and I wish long-term shareholders all the best,

K

PS: Taking my profits and thinking of Uranium stocks, that seems to be the where the action is. Although BTV doesn't look to hot today I am guessing that is my next trade.  Uranium and the Northern Territory!


----------



## tech/a (12 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Kris.

Well done on your profit.
Since bought to my notice I have been watching LVL on my screen at work.
Its amazed me with its strong support.
Frankly I thought it was shot when it pulled back to 7's.

Its just got back to 10c + and Im suprised you sold out--but can understand.

As you I'll continue to watch.

Most are eager to hold losers and sell winners.
Hardest part in trading is staying with winners so they can become massive winners like the CTX abd UTB's of the world.
Still well done.


----------



## raider (12 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Yes I"m cheering ,Very risky, totally no fundamentals.


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*



			
				raider said:
			
		

> Yes I"m cheering ,Very risky, totally no fundamentals.




Do you really reckon it was that risky? An aging popualtion, wealthy cashed up baby boomers ready to retire and take holidays, really?

I think it was no more of a risk than pumping money into a mining stock that drills and drills and drills, finding nothing, and issuing more and more shares.  Then they complete that 1 drill and they find mounds of gold, oil, or Uranium!

At the end of the day it was only risky if I sold @ a loss.  I sold on a profit and was rewarded for my investment, time and patience.

There was many times people on this board and many other boards bagged the crap out of me.  But I stuck to my guns therefore I see it at no risk, just reward.

There is always many ways to see profit!


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Even though I have sold out of this stock, I still follow it.  The share price has held up well after the recent $1M loss.  That was kinda expected and not much of a secret anyway.

2006 sounds promising for LVL along with their new venture, Lotus

Good luck to all holders.


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

You dont have to like a stock to trade it!!


----------



## Kauri (3 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Tech/a....35% is a great result, what was your signal to buy @ 10c?


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Yes should have qualified that a bit.

On this move the hindsite indicators is handy.
I havent traded it and am using the chart as an example.
There was no signal to buy at 10c however the trade idea is for future possibilities.

But seriously 2 things if price does return to the 10c
level.
(1) Its old support--price stopped and reversed here.
(2) Its a round number 10c and where price trades in 1/2c increments rather than 1/10ths.
The stop of 9.7c is alo old support.

If it was traded Monday there is likely a possible 20% left in the move and a risk of 15% if old support of 10c is used.

To me these Numbers just dont stack up.
The risk is too high and the reward to risk is to low.

A good example of timing a trade.


----------



## mikeg (4 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Yes I agree, trade is a bit to risky for my liking. But worth keeping an eye on.

On the negative it has broken the short term trend line, and not much volume for the up day and it has hit resistance line.

On the positive it has bounced off the weekly trend line, also off the support line, which also coincides with the 50% reracement.

Chart attached.


----------



## krisbarry (12 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Booming again this morning...rewards corp deal must be just around the corner

** I DO NOT HOLD **


----------



## markrmau (13 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Ick! You did well to get out. Revenue up 16%. Loss up 136%.

Market yet to react.


----------



## krisbarry (13 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

The market was well informed of the loss last month.  Nothing new to report here.

Shareholders are in it now for the earnings, flowing through from the rewards corp deal.

** I DO NOT HOLD **


----------



## krisbarry (27 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

LVL Ann.

Rewardscorp Secures Major National Retail Contract

Now this will be a good for all LVL Shareholders.

I DO NOT HOLD


----------



## krisbarry (30 September 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Nasty day for LVL sharesholders, support has gone.

If anything I thought the last annoucement would strengthen the share price.

What is so wrong with Retirement stocks?

Maybe we need to place uranium mines in them. LOL


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2005)

*Re: LVL  LV Living*

Ants in their pants, another change of address.  Think this company has changed address' something like 4 times over the past 12 months.

Geeez oneday they may actually settle down and build some villages and get some income rolling in.

They seem to be way behind in their annoucement of the yield management business/voting/acquisition/issuing shares.  Was meant to be completed in September.

Given up trusting this company!


----------



## Retire (10 April 2006)

Looking forward to making some cash out of LVL.  It would appear from the latest $500 million dollar 'MyMurra" deal, that LVL are finally on the right track.

LVL's yield management business seems to be taking off quite well. 

LVL is finally moving into positive earnings, which will reflect in a higher share pricve once a complete earnings guide is released.

Look out for the possible generic PBS drug deal too


----------



## sandik17 (18 April 2006)

Retire said:
			
		

> Looking forward to making some cash out of LVL.  It would appear from the latest $500 million dollar 'MyMurra" deal, that LVL are finally on the right track.
> 
> LVL's yield management business seems to be taking off quite well.
> 
> ...




Any other thoughts about this stock...price is right??


----------



## krisbarry (1 May 2006)

I note the CEO (David Brown) has stepped down


----------



## krisbarry (10 May 2006)

Appears that LVL is coming back into fashion again.  Intended buy orders are filling the screen and sell orders being cancelled. No action though....a bit strange


----------



## krisbarry (14 May 2006)

Interested to know if the latest budget will have an affect on LVL's share price.  The 15% tax on super is to be abolished means that older Australian's have 15% more cash to play with.  This extra cash will surely finds its way into the hand of companies such as LVL, any thoughts?


----------



## krisbarry (15 May 2006)

Trading Halt


----------



## daaussie (15 May 2006)

Last time LVL had an announcment they went from 3.5 cents to 8.3 cents. check out the charts. They seem to be quite low, just recently had some activity and today went on a trading halt. 
This stock has great potential to do a good run in my opinion.

What are others thinking out there about this stock as a speculative buy?


----------



## krisbarry (17 May 2006)

Out of trading halt this morning, hopefully bringing good news.  A few deals are in the pipeline, so maybe one of these will become a reality.

Keep an eye on LVL this morning


----------



## Football Star (20 May 2006)

Not all good news. ASX still questioning solvency even after LVL provided a response. Fighting at board level split down the middle. Good news is that David Brown is back in the driver's seat. Board are confident that revenue from rewards corp going forward make the business viable and are confident that the independent review will confirm that the business is solvent. Can't see how share price will do anything but drop by around 30% + if the suspension is lifted considering how nervous the market will be even if LVL are given the green light. I hope I am wrong with my prediction as I hold a heap of these !


----------



## krisbarry (21 May 2006)

Yes I am sure there will be a few sellers on open, and maybe a few bargain parcels being snapped up too.


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2006)

Looks like this baby is ready to come out of suspension and re-list on the market


----------



## krisbarry (31 May 2006)

Trading again


----------



## tarnor (31 May 2006)

How many nicks you gone through kris lol


----------



## krisbarry (31 May 2006)

Think you are getting me mixed up with someone else


----------



## Happy (31 May 2006)

Tarnor,
For a while, thought that it was only my suspicion, now we are both busted.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2006)

I'm sure Kris is very aware that if he starts ramping like he used to - or does on other forums - he will be banished from ASF forever.

I only give so many chances.


----------



## krisbarry (31 May 2006)

LOL, I will be very well behaved :


----------



## tarnor (31 May 2006)

I take it the avatar represents 4 nicks and counting? hehe


----------



## daaussie (2 June 2006)

looks like LVL is becoming healthy again now that solvency of the company is clear. Given the independent report, some sellers are putting orders in back above 10cent level.
I hold some LVL and am hopeful that it will re-gain a healthy recovery now that the team seems to have resolved management issues and can now move forward in a positive direction with the great business model and developments that in progress/on the way.
Does anyone hold any short term price views on this company?


----------



## krisbarry (12 June 2006)

Not going to comment on short-term price, that will only get me into trouble, as I will be shot down in flames for either ramping or downramping, learnt that lesson before.

NEVER COMMENT ON A STOCK PRICE....LOL (seems as if everyone else can, including memebers on this board, other members on other boards, the media, the government, share price mags, brokers etc, and I cannot)

What I can say is that we have a LVL board squabble which will be sorted out on or before the 16th of July, with a vote.

We also have a massive correction on the market at present, which is affecting all stocks, not to mention the end of tax year, which also makes many stocks drop too.

On the positive: we see the LVL was able to prove its solvency and re-list.

Looking forward we see two possible deals in the pipe-line:

(1) a generic pharma company PBS drug deal

(2) a deal with a company closely related to HBO/Time warner for TV/stage musicals for the over 55's.

source: Sharescene.com.au  (radio) Interview with David Brown


----------



## krisbarry (15 June 2006)

Large trades going though today, and over the past week.  Some on and off the market trades too.

I reckon a deal maybe on it way, could be one of the above deals explained


----------



## markrmau (15 June 2006)

It could be the directors crystallizing a cap loss for this fin year by transfering from account to account.


----------



## krisbarry (15 June 2006)

possible, only time will tell


----------



## krisbarry (22 June 2006)

*Here are the latest two deals LVL are working on:*

source: sharescene.com.au (radio interview slides) with David Brown CEO of LVL


----------



## krisbarry (2 July 2006)

Now with tax loss selling out the way and a new financial year, I will be awaiting a nice share price rise for LVL over coming weeks. 

LVL has a very good chance of being a 10 bagger in 06/07 financial year, as it moves into profitable company, and an expected increase in revenues from the Rewards Corp business


----------



## krisbarry (11 July 2006)

Far out... how low can this baby go, any lower and I reckon we are going to expose her behind!

WE NEED GOOD NEWS DIRECTORS.....PLEASE!


----------



## krisbarry (22 July 2006)

EGM this Friday 31st, hopefully we shall see a little more interest in LVL over the coming weeks


----------



## rederob (22 July 2006)

Whenever I see krisbarry posting in support of a stock, I know there is a shorting opportunity in the making.
I congratulate krisbarry in achieving a record for picking duds that would break every investor's heart.
I trust he doesn't make a living limited to trading.


----------



## krisbarry (22 July 2006)

Just checked if LVL can be short sold and it appears not, so no shorting on this baby


----------



## trader (23 July 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Just checked if LVL can be short sold and it appears not, so no shorting on this baby



Krisbarry or Stop the clock or any other name that he is known as is the biggest ramper that I have come accross on these forums in the last 2 years and he should be banned. What happens when he sucks in new traders to his crap. At least have him put a big disclaimer on his posts.


----------



## krisbarry (5 August 2006)

*LVL went from 2 cents to 14 cents in Aug. 05*, I am hoping the same event happens this Aug.

Large trading activity occurred Friday afternoon...is this the start of better things to come?

We are awaiting financials, finger crossed the Rewards Corp program delivers significant profits to LVL.

I also reckon we may see a change in direction of the company, or an increase in the Rewards Corp roll out.

Keep on watchlist as Monday onwards may see a significant jump in share price.


----------



## havingfun (5 August 2006)

appears all the board level termoil has been put to rest.there is a whisper doing the rounds that there may be an offer to buy the rewards programme, which would value lvl at around 10c to 14c...... but i stress it is a whisper..... any sign of buying next week will tell as the stock has done nothing for months....except go backwards,but it sure makes it attractive at 2 or 3c


----------



## krisbarry (5 August 2006)

Now that rumour sounds good, I hope its true, but then why would they sell a profitable company at this stage? 

LVL only just acquired the Rewards program about 8 months ago, but the profits have been flowing in since May 05.

LVL will only stay profitable with the rewards program as it is its only source of income for the time being.

Well I am happy if the share price moves to those levels again, just like Aug 05.


----------



## trader (5 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> *LVL went from 2 cents to 14 cents in Aug. 05*, I am hoping the same event happens this Aug.
> 
> Large trading activity occurred Friday afternoon...is this the start of better things to come?
> 
> ...




Remember this is actually a classic sign of a ramp, say how great a company is when in reality it is stuffed , their share price has continually dropped, with their only supporters being STOP THE CLOCK or KRISBARRY or what ever other name that he is using. HOW I HATE RAMPERS. This fellow has lost his money on this stock but he would like to get it back by sucking in other people to buy. Admit your mistake don't try and fool people.


----------



## krisbarry (5 August 2006)

The facts speak for themselves

*Friday afternoon saw:*

2,957,000 LVL shares traded, which is a significant move in terms of a stock that trades very small amounts, with the total value of shares at $65,144

A good gain on a bad day in the market, up 9%

Chart has the DMI crossing (DMI trend line is on the low side) and RSI has crossed the 50 mark too... MACD has been on the positive side for a while

Will check back with you at the end of August and see if I am correct or not!


----------



## havingfun (5 August 2006)

re : trader 
                 Having only just looked into lvl , they seem to have a lot of good ideas,but never seem to get them off the ground[rewards corp program being the exception] and with a lot of these small companies, too few holding too many shares, that they manipulate the price to suit their position.If you look back at lvl every time a director gets the boot [and they have had a few] they get sold down heavily,i assume with the unemployed director dumping his stock.And man, u really dont like that other guy much, eh!!I;m new to this site,so i can only assume he has done this before........


----------



## krisbarry (7 August 2006)

2nd day of heavy trading, now something is really going on.

2,538,000 LVL shares have changed hands @ a total value of $61,550

Share Price: up 8.3% to 2.6 cents

Market Depth looking great, very bullish


----------



## havingfun (7 August 2006)

Could just b the changing of the removed directors stock too...time will tell....I wouldnt get too exicited yet,particularly with this company.


----------



## krisbarry (17 August 2006)

Moving up nicely today, up 30% as we speak and hopefully more to come.


----------



## havingfun (17 August 2006)

Stop the clock.....How much does this stock owe you????????????Me be thinking you need it to go tooooo far.....


----------



## krisbarry (17 August 2006)

Owes me nothing, I am actually very much in profit trading LVL.  But going on last August share price I suspect LVL has got a little more gas in the tank.

And this year we are expecting a profit, so if this is verified within the financials due any day now this will further strengthen the share price.


----------



## havingfun (17 August 2006)

Good ,glad to here it , these spec stocks are no good to sit in ,they'll break your heart......just look at threads on EXT......


----------



## krisbarry (18 August 2006)

Found this on another site...

A deal may be on the cards.



> There is a RTO in play involving an aged care operator wanting a listed vehicle to inject some nursing homes into




I reckon it might be Aged Care Properties (ACP)

(I think RTO means registered training organisation)


----------



## krisbarry (18 August 2006)

Updated news RTO means Reverse Takeover. 

The current board would have to relinquish control for any deal to go ahead. Is that likely? I don't know.

It is not Aged Care Properties.


----------



## havingfun (18 August 2006)

Something definitely up here, seen the price manipulated like this before,although they seemed to have learnt and are flying under the radar for a speeding ticket. My guess is we will see it close on the 5c mark next week some time.....


----------



## krisbarry (18 August 2006)

Oh what a beautiful day up another 23% and more to come next week.  

By the way someone is winning the August stock comp, wonder who that would be :


----------



## havingfun (18 August 2006)

U must have known, how else could you put that in stock tipping comp.....???? no way, theres inside info there, has to b....


----------



## krisbarry (20 August 2006)

*Here is a 2 month candle chart for LVL, note the bullish indicators*


----------



## havingfun (21 August 2006)

****.... it looks like your the winner of August tip comp. last was 4.8c ... up 150% this month


----------



## daaussie (21 August 2006)

Well here we go. LVL was 20cents 2 weeks ago, and now today the best order was 50cents. thats 150% rise as you pointed out. my tips are on this stock going ape shi* when the announcement is made.
whatever that may be.
its risen steadily and sharply and without backing down.
the sell depth is very weak.
i was lucky to get it early and have waited 2 months for this.
My prediction is 9-10cents.


----------



## krisbarry (21 August 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Krisbarry or Stop the clock or any other name that he is known as is the biggest ramper that I have come accross on these forums in the last 2 years and he should be banned. What happens when he sucks in new traders to his crap. At least have him put a big disclaimer on his posts.




LOL, all I can say is...I hope those new traders you have mentioned above have made their small fortunes over the past few days on LVL.

What happens when he sucks in newbies and they make money  

Got to take the good with the bad I guess!

You could always follow the countless hundreds of share mags etc that do nothing but ramp up stocks like Telstra and lose 30% of your portfolio


----------



## krisbarry (21 August 2006)

LVL will continue to pump hard all this week in expectation of a profit in its up-coming financials.  Last year they were released on the 28th of August, so I assume we have all this week to enjoy, unless its released earlier or the ASX hands out a speeding ticket.

There could also be a few suprises going by the strength of buying over the past week.


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

daaussie said:
			
		

> Well here we go. LVL was 20cents 2 weeks ago, and now today the best order was 50cents. thats 150% rise as you pointed out. my tips are on this stock going ape shi* when the announcement is made.
> whatever that may be.
> its risen steadily and sharply and without backing down.
> the sell depth is very weak.
> ...




I think the thing to keep in perspective here is that even though it has risen 'steadily' and 'sharply' 2 or 3 mil shares a day here at these rates barely hits the 100k per day mark.Get excited with 5 x this vol. and around 9 or 10c


----------



## krisbarry (22 August 2006)

Sounds like Aged Care Properties Pty Ltd wants LVL

ACP is Stuart McDougall and he has always wanted control of LVL. Now it looks like he is showing his hand


----------



## krisbarry (22 August 2006)

LV Living trading halt; to announce major changes


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LV Living trading halt; to announce major changes





Youve copped a bit of flack,but it appears as though yours was good call,good luck with them


----------



## aobed (22 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LV Living trading halt; to announce major changes




Any ideas as to what these changes will do to the share price?  I bought a small parcel at 3.5 cents.


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

aobed said:
			
		

> Any ideas as to what these changes will do to the share price?  I bought a small parcel at 3.5 cents.




You should be sweet, will find out what I can


----------



## twojacks28 (22 August 2006)

i dont know anything about this company but from my quick research this company is a dud. it had to prove to the asx that it wasnt about to go bankrupt, which it was probably was. this is just what i can see. does anyone want to clarify?


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

All that came from a sacked director,trying to get back at the company, subsequently the ASX found they were perfectly solvent.


----------



## havingfun (23 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Sounds like Aged Care Properties Pty Ltd wants LVL
> 
> ACP is Stuart McDougall and he has always wanted control of LVL. Now it looks like he is showing his hand




Looks like you were right


----------



## krisbarry (24 August 2006)

*LV Living outlines business plan; earnings guidance*

LV Living Ltd (ASX:LVL) has outlined its business plan for the future
following a review of all aspects of its business.

Directors have also forecast net profit from normal operations
for the 2006/07 year of $3.2 million, and for the 2007/08 year of $6.5
million.

The earnings guide excludes revenue from aged care properties
projects and from RewardsCorp.

The company said it will continue to focus on providing
innovative solutions for housing.

Revenues within the business model will be derived from a
sustainable mix of development and management along with marketing
licensing.

The areas of focus will be expanded from the original over 55's
living strategy (solely) to incorporate specific niche segment and
regional opportunities where there is strong demand for housing and
shortage of resources and skilled trades to meet demand.

LV Living has secured the exclusive marketing and distribution
rights to an innovative building system - Seetek - that enables it to
deliver a quality, engineered housing product into high-demand markets.

The system is faster and more economical than traditional
building methods and will become the platform for all of the company's
activity.


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> *LV Living outlines business plan; earnings guidance*
> 
> LV Living Ltd (ASX:LVL) has outlined its business plan for the future
> following a review of all aspects of its business.
> ...





But the market doesnt seen to give a f....
Seen enough business plans from them...


----------



## krisbarry (24 August 2006)

havingfun said:
			
		

> But the market doesnt seen to give a f....
> Seen enough business plans from them...




Its a bad day all around in the market, haven't you seen the sea of red, its everywhere


----------



## krisbarry (24 August 2006)

*Community Life signs Heads of Agreement with LV Living*

Community Life Ltd (ASX:CLF) has entered into a Heads of Agreement with
LV Living Ltd (ASX:LVL) to co-operate in the development of a number of
CLF properties and to acquire a 40 per cent interest in RewardsCorp Pty
Ltd.

The two companies will, subject to feasibility studies, enter into a joint-venture and/or development services agreement in order to apply LVL's Seetek housing construction system and Extra Care DMF
concepts.

LV Living may be engaged as preferred supplier of housing for Community Life's Maryborough site for use of the Seetek building system, and the two companies will further review CLF projects in Bendigo and Newcastle to determine if there are any opportunities for co-operation in these developments.

Subject to due diligence, Community Life will to enter into a share sale agreement with multiple parties for the purchase of 40 per cent of the issued capital in RewardsCorp Pty Ltd for $3.724 million:

a. where LV Living's interests in RewardsCorp will be purchased
    for $2.4 million in cash and;

b. Bririan Investments Pty Ltd and JAI Investments Pty Ltd (the
   founding members of RewardsCorp Pty Ltd) will sell down a portion of
   their equity for $1.324 million to be paid in cash.


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

DUE DILIGENCE....from LVL,thats another word for 12 months worth of paperwork,before they move on to someting else.... As for the red,hasnt stopped SDL,NEM with no news.On a bad day with supposed good news I would have thought the market should like to puts its money somewhere positive.Maybe they are paying the price for poor management over a sustained period.


----------



## krisbarry (24 August 2006)

Ohh well thats your opinion


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Ohh well thats your opinion




Look dont get me wrong,but they deserve every bit of criticism they get[even you couldnt argue that] ,I hope they have got their act together,finally.
On a positive note the option looks strong


----------



## krisbarry (24 August 2006)

Yes I am in the options (LVLO) at the moment and are very happy with the upwards movement.  Plenty of play over the past few weeks.

I am also quite happy with todays announcements, especially the quick construction of housing for the mining boom


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yes I am in the options (LVLO) at the moment and are very happy with the upwards movement.  Plenty of play over the past few weeks.
> 
> I am also quite happy with todays announcements, especially the quick construction of housing for the mining boom




Which is good,by all reports the mining boom still has plenty of legs


----------



## krisbarry (25 August 2006)

*8 to 10 weeks to build a home*

I reckon the most significant part of LVL's latest report is partnership with FHT to build homes that take 8-10 weeks to construct.

This quick housing is just the answer for LVL, it will bring in quick profits with low risk as described in the report.

The mining boom is far from over, many suggest its just getting started.

Plenty of new mines around Australia are opening, or expanding. 

Housing is in short supply and qualified trades people to build homes is also very rare which makes this style of housing very affordable, and efficent.


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2006)

*2 Month Candle Chart of LVL*


----------



## michael_selway (29 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> *2 Month Candle Chart of LVL*




will MFS takeover these guys like they did for TLC and PLF?



> Date: 25/8/2006
> Author: Anthony Klan
> Source: The Australian --- Page: 22
> MFS has delivered a strong profit and is determined to join Australia's elite 200 listed companies by the end of 2006-07. The property investment and fund management group achieved a net profit of $A97.4m for 2005-06, up from a small loss in the previous year. Funds under management reached $A2.96bn. In August 2006 it acquired the Australasian management rights business of Outrigger Enterprises Group, and raised its stake in Tourism Hotels & Leisure above the compulsory acquisition mark. As well as joining the S&P/ASX 200 index, MFS's plans for the coming year include raising funds under management to $A4bn, and founding an offshore fund management business




thx

MS


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2006)

I am unsure, but it would be nice.

Just imagine what this will do to the share price.


----------



## michael_selway (29 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I am unsure, but it would be nice.
> 
> Just imagine what this will do to the share price.




But the thing is, when is LVL forecast to be profitable (if ever)?

thx

MS


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2006)

Read the latest announcements and your question will be answered.

Also note the 1 off payment expected later this year if all goes to plan


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2006)

If CLF buy out the 40% ownership of LVL's 51% of Rewards Corp, then CLF hand over $2.4 million to LVL, thats the 1 off payment expected later this year subject to due diligence


----------



## krisbarry (7 September 2006)

LVL is keeping their Seetek Building System very secretive but what I do know is they plan to sell in Queensland, Western Australia and South Australia, LVL have no plans to service the other states at this stage.


----------



## havingfun (7 September 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LVL is keeping their Seetek Building System very secretive but what I do know is they plan to sell in Queensland, Western Australia and South Australia, LVL have no plans to service the other states at this stage.




Long gone, sold various from 4.8 down to 3.6...good luck


----------



## krisbarry (13 September 2006)

Word just in...

6PR radio this morning Allanah Mctiernin said "in discussions with an eastern states company regarding the shortage of housing in mining towns in WA regarding their new product"

This to me clearly sounds like LVL

(Post: from a member on another forum)


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

*Cup and Handle Forming*

Looks like a good sign for upward movement


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

The good old 'cup and handle' technique is certainly working, LVL up another 10% today.


----------



## watsonc (26 September 2006)

I'm not sure if there is any life left in this stock!


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2006)

What makes you say that?

I thought if anything there is now a renewed lease on life with LVL moving into the mining industry


----------



## krisbarry (29 September 2006)

Cannot argue with todays performance of LVL, it was brilliant.

Broke a major resistance line!

Yes the 'CUP and HANDLE' theory is working to a tea!


----------



## krisbarry (1 October 2006)

Update: Chart

Also note: Friday closed at 5 cents, with upbidding currently at 5.1 cents, and high volume of 2,323,339 shares traded.


----------



## cogidubnus (1 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Cannot argue with todays performance of LVL, it was brilliant.
> 
> Broke a major resistance line!
> 
> Yes the 'CUP and HANDLE' theory is working to a tea!



This looks good I will buy on Monday.


----------



## rederob (1 October 2006)

cogidubnus said:
			
		

> This looks good I will buy on Monday.



Danger.
Will Robinson, danger.
Warning, warning.


----------



## krisbarry (1 October 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Danger.
> Will Robinson, danger.
> Warning, warning.




I had to google your quote to understand it... (for the rest of us born after the 1960's here is the explanation)...


*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

“Danger, Will Robinson!” is a recently-popularized English catch phrase derived from the classic 1960s American television series Lost in Space. The phrase characterizes the relationship between two of its regular characters, the Robot and Will Robinson over the course of several episodes of that series. The autonomous (and nameless) robot takes a protective attitude toward Will, and alerts him thus to dangerous situations, expecting Will to take immediate action to protect himself. The robot cannot do everything, even though its sensors are amazingly sensitive:


“Warning! Warning! Alien spacecraft approaching!” 
In hacker culture and in English-speaking society generally, this catch phrase currently serves as a facetious method to inform an associate that they are about to make a stupid mistake””that there’s a factor he or she overlooked which ought to be taken into account.

When given in person, the vocal warning is more-often-than-not accompanied by a brief and careful waving of one’s arms left and right and up and down, parodying the body language of the original chrome-plated character.

Despite the popularity of the phrase in everyday culture, it was only said once on the show during episode 11 of season 3 "The Deadliest of Species". The Robot frequently throughout the series gave warnings to Will and the other crew members of the Jupiter 2, in the form of expressions "Warning!" and "Danger!".


----------



## krisbarry (3 October 2006)

*LV Living wants a breather * 

03Oct06 

SHARES in Gold Coast housing group LV Living have been suspended from trading on the stock exchange after the company said it would not be able to file its accounts in time.

The Broadbeach-based group sought the suspension before the exchange opened yesterday morning, saying four major transactions since the end of the financial year that had a material effect on the accounts were unable to be fully digested by auditors before the September 29 deadline.

LV Living had released a preliminary set of accounts on September 13, but this was just to meet ASX requirements, said chief executive David Brown.

The four deals the company had been involved in since June 30 were: the sale of its profitable RewardsCorp interests; progress of the problem-plagued MyMurra deal; performance of a Toowoomba housing project; and completion of agreements to launch a new retirement living product.

LV Living's 51 per cent stake in RewardsCorp  which sells corporate rewards programs to businesses and contributed $186,604 to the bottom line in an otherwise disappointing year  is under offer to the Community Life group for $2.4 million.

Mr Brown said that while RewardsCorp 'has been a good business for us', LV Living wanted to focus on housing.

It was working closely with Community Life in that regard.

He was tight-lipped on what the new retirement living product was, but expected to be able to make an announcement soon. LV Living is also seeking, through an arbitrator, to cancel 20 million shares in MyMurra, a company that negotiates deals with Aboriginal land councils.

The preliminary accounts showed a loss of $1,577,996 for the 2005-06 financial year, almost 30 per cent more than the previous year.

It continued the run of losses for the group, but Mr Brown is bullish about their prospects, and forecasts a $3.2 million profit in the next financial year.

"There are quite a few things still to come. We have some pretty exciting deals in the pipeline," he said.

The company anticipated being able to provide fully audited accounts by October 13.

LV Living shares last traded on Friday when more than 2 million changed hands. They closed at 5c, up 0.7c on the previous day.


----------



## Judd (3 October 2006)

Ah, so "Stop_the_clock" is also krisbarry.  I'll copy the comments I have made in another forum to save re-typing.



> LV Living had released a preliminary set of accounts on September 13, but this was just to meet ASX requirements, said chief executive David Brown.




Let me understand this bit, kris. The CEO agreed to release misleading accounts, because that is now, on his admission according to you, exactly what they were, just to meet a deadline rather than resolve outstanding issues with the auditor and ASX before providing accurate final accounts.

No way would such an action give anyone confidence to invest in this company where the executive, and I mean the executive as the CFO would also have to agree to releasing false accounts, deliberately participates in misleading practices.


----------



## krisbarry (3 October 2006)

I would not say its mis-leading at all, it was made very clear in the preliminary (please read it again) that some of the accounts had not be audited.

It is very hard to audit something when pending deals are on the table and the ASX wants the details of the audit.

As stated much change has and is occuring (pity it had to happen right on auditing time).

1+1 = 2   right, but pending a deal that may mean 1+3 = 4 or 1+ 0.5 = 1.5

If people buy into a company they would have be fully aware at the preminary stage that not all accounts had been audited.

So I again question your motive/actions, is this an attempt to downramp, or expose something which has already been exposed, and that is the fact that not all accounts had been audited at the time.


----------



## krisbarry (13 October 2006)

LVL is to come out of suspended trading today


----------



## krisbarry (17 October 2006)

*Update:*

The Lotus Living Homes Group :: Corporate Information

Lotus Living Homes is a division of ASX listed LV Living Limited (ASX Code: LVL). 

The Lotus Living Homes Group is focused on providing innovative living solutions in niche segments of the market. The Company provides a number of affordable and innovative approaches to housing solutions across a mix of segments including:

retirement living; 
lifestyle villages and enclaves for over 55's; 
investment homes; 
project homes; 
mining accommodation; 
government housing; and 
specialist projects. 


Welcome to Lotus Living Homes


Lotus Living Homes is creating a new generation of smart homes - energy efficient, structurally superior, whisper-quiet and affordable.

At Lotus Living Homes, we are creating the house of tomorrow today - through our innovative and unique building system, SEETEK (TM).

Our homes can be built in around 10 weeks, feature superior energy efficiency and climate control systems and are engineered to be structurally superior to any other building system currently used.

The Lotus Living Homes housing solution is also surprisingly affordable, making it a viable alternative to traditional building methods across a variety of housing applications and locations.

These homes are engineered for better living.

Source: 
http://www.lotusliving.com.au/


----------



## Broadside (17 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LVL is to come out of suspended trading today




krisbarry if they ever come out of suspension do yourself a favour and dump them, the only benefit they will ever give to shareholders is a tax loss.


----------



## krisbarry (17 October 2006)

Thanks for the very sweet advice  

LVL owes me nothing!  Have traded this baby several times and I have no tax loss, but thanks again for your concern...LOL


----------



## Broadside (17 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Thanks for the very sweet advice
> 
> LVL owes me nothing!  Have traded this baby several times and I have no take loss, but thanks again for your concern...LOL




do you diversify out of LVL kris barry? just curious


----------



## krisbarry (17 October 2006)

Yes of course, my superannuation is for that :


----------



## Broadside (17 October 2006)

okay, good luck, just remember there are companies out there that make a decent return and don't put their shareholders through hell.


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2006)

Rewards Corp has just been sold to CLF for $2.6 million...Great news for LVL  

Source: Read CLF announcement


----------



## rederob (25 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Thanks for the very sweet advice
> 
> LVL owes me nothing!  Have traded this baby several times and I have no tax loss, but thanks again for your concern...LOL



Hmmm.
BTV
RBY
LVL
To name just a few of his winners. 
Krisbarry is probably writing Dubya's Iraqi speeches: If he's not, then maybe he should be.
That winners list needs to grow.


----------



## trader (27 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LVL is to come out of suspended trading today




What! still not out of suspension, two weeks have past since you said that
they were going to come out. What the bloody hell is going on, you said that
they were going to resume trading. If you kown whats giong why don't you
tell us.


----------



## Fab (29 October 2006)

What is the difference between suspension and trading halt ??
and when are you likely to go in trading halt instead of suspension ??


----------



## krisbarry (29 October 2006)

The word on the street is LVL to resume trading on Monday or Tuesday this week.


----------



## ctp6360 (29 October 2006)

Guys lets keep the talk related to the stock.


----------



## krisbarry (29 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> What is the difference between suspension and trading halt ??
> and when are you likely to go in trading halt instead of suspension ??




A trading halt lasts 2 business days and a suspension can last much longer.

As was the case with LVL, 2 days was not going to be enough time to release information to the market so rather than going for a trading halt, they opted for the suspension, then the ASX suspended them.


----------



## rederob (29 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> A trading halt lasts 2 business days and a suspension can last much longer.
> 
> As was the case with LVL, 2 days was not going to be enough time to release information to the market so rather than going for a trading halt, they opted for the suspension, then the ASX suspended them.



Actually, a trading halt lasts as long as the company and the exchange agree - can be hours or days.

http://www.asx.com.au/supervision/rules_guidance/market_rules.htm


----------



## rederob (29 October 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Guys lets keep the talk related to the stock.



I researched a lot of trading data that you have now deleted, showing that people buying into LVL over the past year have 8 chances in 10 of making a loss: I think that is relevant to anyone reading this thread.
I also think it relevant that readers note that when this thread was started by krisbarry, he stated he bought in late November 2004, which means the price paid was no less than 10 cents.
LVL is presently half that price - 5 cents - after a massive upsurge in recent weeks.
10 years ago this stock traded well over a dollar, and was over $3 some years before that.
The stock technically continues to form lower highs.
As I have said in posts now deleted by the moderator, the stock can be described in the vernacular as a "train wreck".
If krisbarry can indicate what redeeming features this stock has that will propel it higher again, via some form of analysis, I am sure readers would be grateful.


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

What is happening with LVL today . 25% increase WOW. I hope SEN will do the same when it quotes again


----------



## krisbarry (1 November 2006)

Yes its going very nicely today with heavy trading.

Finally LVL is moving into a booming market (resource boom).


----------



## krisbarry (1 November 2006)

Update: 6 month bar chart


----------



## rederob (1 November 2006)

Most equities that serious investors or traders buy into have a price history to die for.
On the other hand, there are equities that just die.
How much wealth can the poorer equities destroy?
In the case of LVL we are looking at 95% since listing.
Although percentage-wise RBY has not matched LVL, it is apparent how quickly a poor equity can steal from foolhardy traders.


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

I see you are up to your usual tricks again of downramping....thats OK!

Instead of sticking my fingers up at you while I am making profit, I will just stick my tounge out instead  :


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

Just informing the forum members that anyone who invested money in LVL since about mid July 06 has just trippled their money, now that must be really hard to live with


----------



## rederob (2 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I see you are up to your usual tricks again of downramping....thats OK!
> 
> Instead of sticking my fingers up at you while I am making profit, I will just stick my tounge out instead  :



Just pointing out that most people will not make a profit on companies in severe meltdown.
I did *not * notice you were actually buying any LVL shares at the low, so I assume all that has occurred is that you reduced substantial losses since buying and holding this company's shares when the price was at least twice as high.
Course of sales data suggests those making a profit recently would not fill a small bus.


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> .
> I did *not * notice you were actually buying any LVL shares at the low, .




I am suprised you have full access to my on-line trading account to verify these details...maybe the fraud squad will have to be involved


----------



## rederob (2 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I am suprised you have full access to my on-line trading account to verify these details...maybe the fraud squad will have to be involved



In your case there seems little point.
Despite asking you for some analysis of the stock you continue to ramp, albeit more subtly nowadays, you can at best trot out a company announcement or two (in your case it was "every" announcement).
The "greater fools" theory requires that people more stupid than the original investors are sucked in to purchase wondrous stock, in order to rescue the original culprits from massive failure.
The long term chart I posted earlier is conclusive evidence that LVL lives up to that that theoretical construct.
Every now and then the likes of Rod Adler and his HIH cronies do come to the attention of the authorities, but usually too late for investors that have already done their dough.


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

I cannot seem to find a ramp...but I can spot so much downramping of LVL from you of recent days...better be carefully buddy as we both be banned soon

Move on girlfriend


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

I also note that you are also just trying to get me banned on this site too, by baiting me....it is very obvious!

You have just got me banned on at least 1 or 2 other sites just by this same action...

Just exposing you for you intentions!

* A downramper of small/micro cap stocks
* Baiting members to get them banned


----------



## rederob (2 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I also note that you are also just trying to get me banned on this site too, by baiting me....it is very obvious!
> 
> You have just got me banned on at least 1 or 2 other sites just by this same action...
> 
> ...



If you don't ramp stock and play by the rules, you won't get banned.
I find a bit of integrity goes a long way, and that usually means a poster has a clue about the stock he or she promotes/suggests as worthy.
For the year or so that I have seen your posts on various sites, there has been no analysis, little understanding, especially of a company's financials, but incredibly long threads.
I am sure that anyone reading a thread would wonder why one posts the way you do.
It is tacit ramping, and your partner in crime, fab, is also a party to it.
This thread has a 2 year history, yet the company has staggered from disaster to disaster and may now be getting out of the woods.
A very small number of traders could make a profit, but until the company substantially turns itself around, the likelihood is slim.
More likely for now that the "greater fools" theory has kicked in and that folk that happen across threads like these think they are on a good thing.
I encourage them to think about what they are getting themselves into.
Especially when the stock market is delivering up such good returns elsewhere with very low risk.


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

see there we go again..trying to involve another member into a baiting session to try and get them banned too....ohhh you are a very naughty girl!

*moderators take note....rederob and myself must be banned from ASF if this sort of behaviour continues!*


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

*LV Living turns around, takes stake in Retirement Plus * 

31-Oct-06 

LV Living turns around, takes stake in Retirement Plus 

Sydney - Tuesday - October 31: (RWE Aust Business News) - LV Living (ASX:LVL) has a heads of agreement with Retirement Plus Australia (RPA) for a series of projects that will help LV Living realise its forecast $3.2 million profit in the 2007 finanical year. 

The agreement involves LV Living taking a 51 per cent stake in RPA. 

"Our company's respective business models provide a strategic fit that will ensure our earnings forecast will be met, not only this year but in the next forecast year as well," chairman Norman Anderson-Bell said. 

The agreement involves the upgrade, marketing and management of stage one of a supported living facility in Toowoomba which will provide profits to LV Living between $800,000 and $1m by December 2007. 

Toowoomba stage two will be developed, resulting a further $9000,000 to $1.1m profit for LV Living. 

LV Living will also retain an ongoing share of the DMF annuity income, anticipated to add a further $5m to the company's asset base and revenue well into the future, confirming the $6.5 million 2008 target earnings guide. 

Subject to due diligence, LV Living will issue 35 million shares to RPA to acquire the stake. 

The agreement is conditional upon RPA successfully delivering forecast profits of the Toowoomba development as well as final DA approval on a proposed Maryborough project. 

Within the next three months, after the appointment of corporate advisers, a $3m capital raising will be made and used to progress the Maryborough (and other) developments. 

Construction for the Maryborough Seniors Master Planned Community is scheduled to begin in early 2007. 

RPA will jointly develop and manage the 370 unit community, forecast to provide $7m in development profits over four years and a DMF value of $40m. 

Mr Anderson-Bell also said the deal with MyMurra will not deliver completed Development Service Agreements by the deadline and the matter has now set down for arbitration for 6 December 2006. 

The 20m shares held by MyMurra will be cancelled. 

LV Living shares were last traded at 5c.


----------



## rederob (2 November 2006)

krisbarry
I am surprised you "missed" the company announcement leading to the above article.
If LV'sL new business plan achieves more than its previous many plans, then the company may well be in the black this financial year.
However, reviewing LVL's grand profit making ventures in the past, and observing their failure (eg MyMurra),  cannot give any serious investor much confidence.
As I said previously, how about a bit of analysis instead of the constant stream of cut and pastes if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

Yeah you are so right rederob LVL has no fututre, and I am suprised anyone would even invest in it...its just a money pit as you said...


----------



## rederob (2 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yeah you are so right rederob LVL has no fututre, and I am suprised anyone would even invest in it...its just a money pit as you said...






			
				rederob said:
			
		

> As I said previously, how about a bit of analysis instead of the constant stream of cut and pastes if you want to be taken seriously.



The caveats on LVL's ongoing operations are found at page 48 of its recent Annual Report.
They are enough to frighten off the average investor, but that clearly is not everyone.
Anyone wanting to know more about the risk of investing on LVL would do well to start here, and then work their way back through its successive annual million dollar+  losses (eg. $2.5m in 2006).


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

I don't want to be taken seriously :


----------



## krisbarry (2 November 2006)

LVL is a dog of a stock with constant losses :  :


----------



## krisbarry (3 November 2006)

2 less directors to pay for and a CEO taking a 50% pay cut, that should save some money


----------



## krisbarry (3 November 2006)

brilliant...my plan worked a treat....god rid of the harrasement from rederob for at least 19 hours now...  

When all else fails no matter what you think inside just agree with them, its the best way to give them the shi_ts!  

LOL :


----------



## trader (3 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I don't want to be taken seriously :




You were never taken seriously, just bloody annoying with all this ramping
that you do on this bloody stock. This stock is an absolute dog.


----------



## krisbarry (3 November 2006)

Yes I agree LVL is a dog...I totally agree


----------



## rederob (3 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> You were never taken seriously, just bloody annoying with all this ramping
> that you do on this bloody stock. This stock is an absolute dog.




trader
The sad reality is that some have taken him seriously.
I recently got a pm from a reader that thanked me to alerting him to the downside of the company.
Unfortunately some very unsophisticated folk read sites like these thinking that all the threads are populated with experts.
krisbarry is in the big league of ramping exponents, mostly by sheer persistence as he has never, ever shown any capacity to understand either the nature of the company he promotes or its financial well being.
More disconcertingly, krisbarry suggests he has done well, quite often, trading these shambles of companies.  Yet the evidence from his posts in the threads often shows he began buying at prices much higher than those prevailing at present.  Curious, because I do not believe any of the stock he ramps are "shorting" candidates.
On the subject of LVL specifically, it is quite true that a new broom is trying to sweep clean.  The problem is likely to be that to turn the company around needs a bomb rather than a broom.
Fundamentally there is nothing wrong with its business plan; but as one will note, they have many business plans to date that were equally exciting.  Their results are seen most clearly in the red ink on the bottom line of their successive annual reports.


----------



## krisbarry (4 November 2006)

Chart


----------



## rederob (10 November 2006)

The living dead.....


----------



## rederob (14 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LOL....what a downramper :
> 
> Hope you have read the latest cost cutting exercise taking place in LVL



Of course I did.
And look at the price action - speaks volumes, doesn't it.
LVL will supply a free parachute to all its new investors, I heard, or was that just a rumour.
Now don't forget to tell us when you are trading this stock so we know when and which way to jump, ok?


----------



## Broadside (14 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LOL....what a downramper :
> 
> Hope you have read the latest cost cutting exercise taking place in LVL




Stop_the_clock / krisbarry when they handed out the ticker codes to ramp you really got dudded with LVL but kudos to you for keeping at it the last couple of years.  And to think there is some undeserving sod whose job it was to ramp PDN way back when it was 5c and you are left with this dog.

It's not fair at all.  Keep at it, maybe they'll discover Uranium or oil or something.  Or less ambitious, just a way to stop losing money.


----------



## trader (15 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LOL....what a downramper :
> 
> Hope you have read the latest cost cutting exercise taking place in LVL




The best way to cut costs is just to close it down.


----------



## krisbarry (15 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> The best way to cut costs is just to close it down.




What a stupid comment....how could you cut a cost or any cost if LVL was to close down, there would be no costs to cut...(dopey comment)

Just another stupid comment by a downramper


----------



## Joe Blow (15 November 2006)

Firstly, Kris, stop ramping LVL.

Everyone else, lets stop with the personal comments and stick to posting relevant information about LVL.

If nobody has anything of consequence to add, then please do not post in this thread.


----------



## rederob (15 November 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> If nobody has anything of consequence to add, then please do not post in this thread.



A chart with a few comments ok?


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 November 2006)

Hi Joe

I know we have the ability to add certain members to our ignore list but is there a function in ASF that allows us to ignore a particular stock thread?  

Of the hundreds and hundreds of different shares listed on the ASX - LVL would have to be almost rock bottom on my watchlist. Yet it is continually thrust in my face as I enter my I-P Stock list. It amazes me how much press this stock gets for doing absolutely nothing.   

If I may be so bold - can I suggest that Stop the Clock just send a daily personal message to the 3 ASF members who are actually interested in this stock.    

Regards

Duckman


----------



## rederob (17 November 2006)

Duckie
I have no interest in LVL.
I have an interest in honest and useful posting.
Krisbarry's integrity is shot to pieces, but Joe tolerates him so long as he breaks no rule, I guess.
I have received pms from readers who were going to buy this dog of a company, but thought twice after a bit more digging.
Krisbarry's ploy, if you scroll through the thread, is to add a useless few lines of posting every day or so simply to elevate LVL to prominence on this site (which unfortunately happens - as he well knows - when I reply to his nonsense).
Another forum I frequent created a "back page", for the miscreants and non-share topics.
Joe caould always create a "ZZZ" stocks category and move this thread there, and every other one that is best put to sleep.


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 November 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Duckie
> 
> Krisbarry's ploy, if you scroll through the thread, is to add a useless few lines of posting every day or so simply to elevate LVL to prominence on this site




Hi Rederob

I wasn't having a go at you!    Sorry

I was just just venting my spleen at the tactics that you've mentioned above. I must be a bit cranky tonight. Better go to bed in case I pick any more fights.  

Duckman


----------



## doctorj (17 November 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Joe
> I know we have the ability to add certain members to our ignore list but is there a function in ASF that allows us to ignore a particular stock thread?



Unfortunately you don't have the ability to ignore a thread, but this ought to help a tad.

This thread will be back in a few weeks.


----------



## bigdog (14 December 2006)

Looking for opinions for $ reported
-- The NPAT $ exceptional compared to NPAT in ASX ann today
Year ending 30 June 2006 $1,800,000 NPAT
Year ending 30 June 2007 $8,000,000 NPAT

Shares Issued 167,775,846 
Market Capitalisation $5,883,873 

SP 4.6 cents


http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00678165

LV Living Ltd
Amended Earnings Forecast
This announcement should be read in conjunction with the
Chairman’s address at the Company’s 2006 Annual General Meeting
held at 10 am 14 December 2006
Year ending 30 June 2006 $1,200,000 to $1,800,000 NPAT
Year ending 30 June 2007 $6,500,000 to $8,000,000 NPAT
Norman Anderson-Bell
Chairman
14 December 2006.


----------



## krisbarry (14 December 2006)

I shall make no comment on LVL


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2006)

The market doesnt seem to fussed by the announcement.

6 trades ---hardly call it interest.


----------



## krisbarry (27 December 2006)

Slow and steady but its found some support of late.


----------



## krisbarry (16 October 2007)

Ohhh wow...LVL is back.  This stock has more dramas than an episode of Days of our Lives

What a dog stock this one has turned out to be


----------



## smoush1954 (14 December 2007)

*LVL*

Morning...does anyone have any clues as to why LVL has leaped up today? They are not exactly known for much other than underperforming...
Thanks


----------

